# 3 Swiss Campsites



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Have just been messaged from relatives with 3 places to stay they checked them out over the weekend. Don't know if they are in the database not looked if so look on these as updates. Will update fully once back but may be of interest in the meantime.

Oberalp Pass 2000 mtrs: free parking but no facilities (goggle it come off main road and into a huge pull off) Not to twisty to drive up.

Camping Bernerhohe
They got good vibes very relaxed lovely views. Not so obsessive about charging for things. 


Another site but vibes not so good and lots more charged for than other site:
Camping Buosigen


----------

